# Plakat Setup



## Landon (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello everyone! I am expecting a pair of Plakats to be shipped to my door, they will arrive in an hour or two. Once they arrive I will place the two in a heavily planted bare bottom 10 gallon tank (seperation if needed), the tank contains a high power box filter (due to massive ammounts of planting there is not a strong current), lighting is dim due to surface plants, the temp is at a steady 80f, the ph is at 7.0, the tank is full to the top with water, rather than half filled (the usual with bettas). The plakats male plakat is 3 inches, and the female is about 2 inches, they are both a great blue color. 

The tank is cycled meaning all water is aged, the last water change was performed today (10%). In the tank, there is also a female betta splendens which is also about 2 inches and has the same blue color as the expected plakats. I would like to know if it would be ok to keep all three together in the tank on a steady diet of frozen blood worms, and frozen brine shrimp for one week. 

Once one week has passed, the filter will be replaced with a small low sponge filter, and %50 of the water will be removed. All plants will remain (artificial and live). I would then like to see if the bettas would be willing to breed. What would happen if the plakat male chose to breed with the normal strain female betta splendens? I would like to leave two females in the tank to provide him with a selection, he has spawned once is the past and raised great fry. This is something new to me (plakats) and I would like to see how this works. What do you all think? Any suggestions or comments? Thanks for your help guys


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It could work. I've known people to have luck witha setup like this. If the males breeds with your "long fin" female all the fry will be "Long Fin" in the F1 generation, but will carry "short fin". If you breed brother x sister for the F2 generation you will get 50% "sf" & 50% "LF"


RC


----------



## Landon (Feb 16, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for your help!


----------



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

Landon........I will Keep the plakat with the plakat........ don't make a mut fish.....  

Plakats look much better than veil tails, deltas and crown....

Where did you get your plakats from?

Do you have any pictures of the New Plakats? 

Blue is a very nice color! 



[schild=19 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Save the Plakats! NO TOO THE MUTS![/schild]


----------



## Landon (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello, yes I have a few pictures. They arrived and are doing great.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/InvisionServices/b376b1db.bmp










Thanks for looking!


----------



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

NIce Pictures......

Where did you get your fish from?


----------



## wisconsin_bettas (Feb 5, 2005)

hey nice bettas. Rc i have a question tho I've cross a plakat HM copper male (he has longfin genos) with a extended green HM female before I ended up with all plaklats i've never seen that before so are you sure ? jw


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i don't really know anything so i may be wrong, but i just want to take a guess. i think is the copper and the green mask(or extended green what ever you want to call) did produce some long fin, but they are not hardy as plakat so they die. again, that is just my guess. it may be wrong.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The female must have been Plakat and a Plakat can't carry long fins because if it did it would be long finned. To get short fins you need 2 parts short fin. If you breed two "long finned" fish that carry short fin you will get 25% plakat, 50% long finned that carry short fin and 25% long finned that don't carry short finned. The plakats from that spawn will NOT carry the gene for long finned.

RC


----------

